# wisdom teeth removed, can i smoke?



## MikeyMike (Dec 6, 2008)

Like that title says, I removed 4 wisdom teeth :hitchair: Not the smartest idea lol
well yea, I been craving some :bong1:. I had them removed yesterday, had 4 stichs put in. Anyone with any ideas? I was planning of smoking out the bong, instead of a mini dutch(cleaner to me)

Any inputs? you think itll get infected?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

Doctor told you not to smoke right?  the drawing in has a chance of pulling the blood clot out..and you wont like it..i would wait a few days..then only lightly hit the bong..be carefull


----------



## 84VW (Dec 6, 2008)

i've never personally had it done but some friends have and the doc always said if you have to smoke rinse thoroughly afterwards with mouthwash...same with tongue piercings and any other mouth piercing 

as i said, not personal experience just what i heard


----------



## MikeyMike (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, she didnt tell me anything about smoking (she probably thought i didnt smoke)
I should give it a rest then right?


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 6, 2008)

funniest thing ive read all morning lol itchin for a fix lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 6, 2008)

Yo Ho MikeyMike,
  Dry socket is no joke friend, don't risk it, But there is a way that you can still smoke. Here's what you do; Your mate or best friend can blow a shotgun for ya, and depending on how much hair you got on your butt you can inhale it through your nose, I'm laughing, but I've done it.
 The idea is oral hygiene, keep the mouth closed well rinsed,(I recommend gargling) to accomplish the cleaning part.
 4u2sm0ke and 84VW are absolutely correct in what they say. Good points for solid advise.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2008)

Make some magic brownies instead.  I had dry socket after my widsom teeth were out and it hurt like hell.  I wish I listened to my oral surgeon better.


----------



## MikeyMike (Dec 6, 2008)

what do you guys mean by dry socket

JDM, you were the one that told me to go over it n hit the bong slowly lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2008)

A dry socket is:  

Any socket in which a patient is having pain due to the loss of the blood clot thus exposing the bone to air, food, and fluids along with an offensive odor.  This often occurs two or more days after an extraction and can last about 5-6 days.  It is normal to have soreness and discomfort following an extraction. 

       However, pain should be lessening by the second day. 
     This condition exist when a blood clot is dislodged from the surgery site thus exposing the bone and fine nerve endings. The blood clot helps in the stopping of bleeding and lays the foundation or framework for new tissue and bone to develop over a two-month healing process.  This condition is more common in the mandibular area and in back teeth due to poorer circulation in this area, with wisdom teeth being the most common site.  Dry socket delays the healing process.

     It usually takes gum tissue about 3-4 weeks to heal where as the bone can take up to six months to heal.

 This condition is most often found:

 In individuals who smoke before their recommended time.  Smoking: decreases healing, decrease blood supply to the protective blood clot, brings toxic products to the area, injuries the gum tissue and the negative pressure of sucking removes the blood clot from the surgery site. 

If you do not care for your extraction site as instructed by staff.   

Not following your home care instruction.  

Sucking action from smoking, sneezing, coughing, spitting or sucking,  within the first 24 hours.   

Women taking oral contraceptives are more susceptible. 

Prevention of dry socket:

 Women who use birth control pills or have their teeth removed in the first 22 days of the menstrual cycle are twice as likely to develop dry socket after an extraction. Schedule extractions during the last week of your menstrual cycle (days 23 through 28) ** when estrogen levels are low or inactive.  

 Avoid drinking through a straw 

 Avoid smoking, it contaminates the extraction site 

 Avoid excessive mouth rinsing, it interferes with blood clotting 

 Keeping food from impacting in this area.  Chew on the other side of your mouth and gently rinse your mouth with warm salt water after the first 24 hours.


----------



## MikeyMike (Dec 6, 2008)

damn, thanks alot.

I guess no inhaling through the mouth if i decide to smoke


----------



## ishnish (Dec 6, 2008)

when i had some wisdom teeth removed a few years back, i couldn't wait to smoke.  first thing i did when i got home from the dentist was turn the stove on and put a couple butter knives on it.  cut the bottom off a 2-liter bottle and i was ready to go!    i did knife hits for the first few days.
the smoke itself isn't a danger i dont think, but the sucktion created in the mouth when take'n a puff.
i personaly wouldn't recommend a bong untill your well healed.  at least take the water out and dry bong it if you do.


----------



## ~Pedro~ (Dec 6, 2008)

Get your lady to fill the bong, then just draw the smoke out...definitely rinse afterwards. 

 The blood in the sockets will clot after the surgery , this is the most important part. A layer of skin will grow over that, which takes up to a week or so. Be careful during this week and keep rinsing with mouthwash.

  Tried and tested by myself...but use caution anyway


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 6, 2008)

I didn't smoke when I had my wisdom teeth pulled, in fact I didn't even want to eat. I'd just wait it out for a week or two and let them heal properly.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah as mom said ingest it. dry sockets blows donkey's.


----------



## aslan king (Dec 6, 2008)

I had mine out in my younger, wilder days. The next night I was drinking cisco, puffing, and doing the pills the dentist perscribed for the pain (wow). Don't let me be your guide, just know someone has done it with no immediate adverse effects. the worst part is when the stitches start to come out. You will want to play with them, with tongue, but that makes them come out faster. Your breath will be terrible for at least two weeks. 

The good part is, they can't do it again!


----------



## homegrown998 (Dec 6, 2008)

Go get a electric bowl, they do all the work for you. Ive never used one but this thread made me think i should for my next dentist appointment.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 6, 2008)

guy i said take a hit out of the bong slowly WITH YOUR NOSE lol

i can take full hits out of my bong just using my nose lol i draw the smoke in with my nose and clear it alllll inhaling through my nose lol

but yea idk if you could im a...

*HEAVY WEIGHT.* :smoke1:


----------



## MikeyMike (Dec 6, 2008)

yea yea heavy weight, your lucky. I have 4 holes in my mouth, if not ill show u heavy weight lol

I'm just going to wait..

anyways hows the xanax i gave u JDM


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 6, 2008)

MikeyMike said:
			
		

> yea yea my heavy wait, your lucky. I have 4 holes in my mouth, if not ill show u heavy weight lol
> 
> I'm just going to wait..
> 
> anyways hows the xanax i gave u JDM



its goin great with this heroin im bout to shoot up 

lol JOKING PPL


----------



## Sir Puffs Alot (Dec 7, 2008)

I had my wisdom teeth pulled out also, and I did smoke after. I was completely aware of the possibilities of dry sockets but my jonesing urges overcame the fear of the dreaded dry sockets. I smoked out of a bong and a vaporiser during the following 2 weeks and made sure I did not suck to hard on the bong to dislodge any blood cloths. Also make sure you have pain killers ,, I find that pain is intensified ten folds while under the influence and that is why I kept my pain killers close by when my bloody holes in my mouth started to act up

  I dont regret smoking pot during this ordeal; I even think it was some way better for me considering I was constantly seeking out more Jell-O Pudding  and other soft foods


----------



## andy52 (Dec 7, 2008)

i too had my extracted yrs ago.i left the dentist office and went straight to the bar.washed down 4 vics. with a couple straight shots of crown and a few beers.no problems.i would not advise this tho,lol


----------



## MikeyMike (Dec 7, 2008)

OMFG, 

Today, I rolled a little white boy. For my girlfriend and I, like 5mins or even less.
I started to see blurry, we parked i got up and collapsed. I blacked out, got up and we went to the gas station and i ate some candy.

I DONT RECOMMEND TRYING THIS VERY VERY BAD!

any ideas why this happend?


----------



## ishnish (Dec 7, 2008)

i dont know anything about this little white boy buisness, but after i had my wisdom's removed, i went to a friends for dinner.  had her put the lasanga in the blender... mmmmmmmmmmhm  that was some good eat'n!  went down alot better then jell-O.


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 7, 2008)

I had no idea about dry socket....the same day i had all 4 pulled out i was smoking from a dirty bong 

No dry socket !


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 8, 2008)

ishnish said:
			
		

> i dont know anything about this little white boy buisness, but after i had my wisdom's removed, i went to a friends for dinner.  had her put the lasanga in the blender... mmmmmmmmmmhm  that was some good eat'n!  went down alot better then jell-O.



a white boy is a joint or paper rolled spliff mon lol


----------



## lisa (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't understand what is wrong with the wisdom teeth????
Is it essential to remove the wisdom teeth????


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> I don't understand what is wrong with the wisdom teeth????
> Is it essential to remove the wisdom teeth????


 
Absolutely.  My lower wisdom teeth were growing into the jaw instead of up out of the gum like a regular tooth.  They were both  *impacted*.  You better believe the suckers needed to be pulled!!!

As for the uppers, they grew in normally and I still have them.  That's why I am so wise!  :rofl:


----------



## lisa (Dec 26, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Absolutely.  My lower wisdom teeth were growing into the jaw instead of up out of the gum like a regular tooth.  They were both  *impacted*.  You better believe the suckers needed to be pulled!!!
> 
> As for the uppers, they grew in normally and I still have them.  That's why I am so wise!  :rofl:



OMG! I had never gone through such a painful situation so I could not realize it. My wisdom teeth grow out normally.


----------

